# Charcol Basket.



## smokin monkey (Feb 25, 2016)

Davey6 said:


> Where did people who built their own UDS get the expanded steel make the charcoal bucket?
> 
> Everywhere B&Q, WIckes, Homebase only seem to sell galvanised steel.
> Currently recuperating after ankle surgery so I've had to resort to online shopping only for a few weeks.



Hi Davey, I have started a new thread regarding Charcoal Baskets, as we like to try and keep the Roll Call clear of general chat.

So I have a project on at the moment and needed a Charcoal Basket, now I knew I had a small round BBQ, which has a Charcoal Basket, but as these things go, it was too big!!!

So looking around the workshop for something to use. 

Gas Cylinder. (Please do research on how to safely cut Gas Cylinders!)

Cut the Cylinder just above the weld, using the weld for guidance.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 25, 2016






Left the bottom ring on so it stands well, then drilled 10mm holes around the bottom at about 100mm intervals.

Then I cut two racks from some stainless steel mesh I had, the reason for two as you can see, I have off set them so the holes are smaller and cheap charcoal (small pieces) will not drop through?













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 25, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 25, 2016






Lit some charcoal up in a starter and emptied in to the basket to do a burn in.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 25, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 25, 2016






Hope this gives you some ideas, if you want a bigger diameter basket, then you could look at a Beer Keg?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2016)

Another good option is to take a cooking grate that fits in your smoker and then wrap the sides with expanded metal. The expanded metal can be welded to the grate or wire tied. Here's a few that I have made.













8553858876_69ca14221b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 25, 2016






Wire tied













9729197417_5f54d23621_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 25, 2016






Welded













19420926786_8a32531c7b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 25, 2016






The one for my UDS, with feet and built in ash catcher.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The one for my UDS, with feet and built in ash catcher.



Thanks for the pictures Dirtsailor, one of our UK members is looking for ideas on Charcoal Baskets for a UDS build.


----------



## davey6 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi!

Sorry i totally missed this until today! No idea how.

I went with a similar build to the grate and expanded steel in the end.

I'd post a picture but my phone is refusing to upload them to my dropbox at the minute.

My expanded steel is a lot smaller in diameter though, resorted to amazon as I was struggling to get a large enough sheet.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi Davey - Here are some more sources of mesh for you.

Drawn Steel Small Diamond Mesh

Flattened Mild Steel

Flattened Stainless Steel


----------

